
C-jump: board game that teaches computer programming - timr
http://c-jump.com/
======
jamesbritt
"Discover fundamentals of computer programming by playing a board game! c-jump
helps children to learn basics of programming languages, such as C, C++ and
Java. "

Isn't that akin to child abuse?

More seriously, it's more correct to say this would teach a form of
programming, and the fundamentals of a certain type of computer programming.

Not all programming assumes the language has a more or less direct mapping to
a von Neumann machine underneath.

